# ports in the ports tree wont build at all



## nedry (May 10, 2021)

Hi when I try compiling ports in the /usr/ports/ tree I get the following error message:

```
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1469: Unclosed .include filename. '"' expected
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1469: Unclosed .include filename. '"' expected
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1469: Unclosed .include filename. '"' expected
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1469: Unclosed .include filename. '"' expected
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1469: Unclosed .include filename. '"' expected
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1469: Unclosed .include filename. '"' expected
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continuemake: "/usr/share/mk/sys.mk" line 201: Unknown modifier ':'
make: "/usr/share/mk/sys.mk" line 213: Unknown modifier ':'
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continueeval: make:: not found
export: make:: bad variable name
```
I got this error message after doing:

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap update
```


----------



## Tieks (May 10, 2021)

Looks like there is something wrong with your /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk. What's on line 1469 in that file?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2021)

What's in /etc/make.conf?

Edit: reading another thread that might be related: https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/gitup-ports-orphaned-packages-issue.80350/post-511084
Run `portsnap fetch update` again. You may just have gotten an update right in the middle of a change.


----------



## covacat (May 10, 2021)

are you on freebsd 10 or earlier ?


----------



## nedry (May 10, 2021)

FreeBSD 13


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2021)

The post I linked to refers to a change in bsd.port.mk that was reverted. It's around the same lines nedry is having problems with.


----------



## nedry (May 10, 2021)

Just did a:

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap update
```
All working again,  thank you very much.


----------

